# Pride Of Ringwood



## Mr Bond (25/2/06)

I have used POR now for some years and find it to be an excellent bittering hop if used in reasonable moderation. 30 IBU.

Many people seem to be quick to bag and denigrate it.

Is this because you have used and didn't like it or is it just from a populist conception that all aussie beers use it(ie Macro/mega swill) and they taste shite so it's gotta be POR.
Most HB'ers like Coopers,and POR is a mainstay of their most popular beers "Sparkling and Pale".

So come on fess up and post your vote in the poll and reasons for or against this much maligned hop.

Yours in curiosity ...Brauluver.

**punctuation only (on EDIT)


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/2/06)

I like my POR if used under 30 IBU's, in fact my house ale (CPA) is 100% POR and everyone loves it. I have 2kilo of POR flowers in my freezer  so I must like it.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Kai (25/2/06)

I use it but it doesn't thrill me up hugely. There are other hops I like a lot more.


----------



## PostModern (25/2/06)

I don't mind POR. I keep flowers in the freezer at all times as it's an excellent bittering hop up to 20-25 IBU. 

I don't use it for aroma or flavour. Although I don't ~hate~ it, I prefer other hops over POR, so I use them for that. Voted "Like it" but it comes with those conditions.


----------



## wee stu (25/2/06)

My views are prejudiced by one experience really. 

My second foray into all grain brewing was an attempted Aussie amber ale, which I bittered to about 40IBU  

My lips have rarely been so puckered. 

Might be time to get some back into the brew kettle, but I am just a little wary.


----------



## Mr Bond (25/2/06)

wee stu said:


> My views are prejudiced by one experience really.
> 
> My second foray into all grain brewing was an attempted Aussie amber ale, which I bittered to about 40IBU
> 
> ...



40 ibu with POR :excl: I'm not surprised.
I'd only attempt that with a lo cohumulone type (simcoe/ammarillo ...etc...)
27/30 IBU's is my max with these babies.
maybe try em again and shoot 4, 25/27 ibu's @ 60 min plus another 10/12 IBU's @ 30 min of your fave flave hop addition.Along with a nice solid base of munich/pale plus crystal you should get a crispy clean and subtle bitterness to compliment the specialty grains.


----------



## cj18 (25/2/06)

I agree that it is a decent bittering hop if used at ~20IBU. I once made the mistake of using it as an aroma hop. I got that dirty megaswill odour.


----------



## Gout (25/2/06)

I haved used POR as a bitter hop and then light additions for aroma/flavour and the crew at partys (yes mega swill drinkers - LOVED it) and i thought it was nice also - coopers wanna be clone

so i think its more in the head, that its really a bad hop. again i wouldn;t bitter to over 27ibu etc but otherwise its fine! not the best but not bad


----------



## Tony (25/2/06)

yes.... yes..... YES

I had an Aussie Pale Ale get a first in class at last years NSW state brewing champs and 4th in class at the Australian national championships.

Nothing but JW ale malt, a bit of JW wheat and good old POR!!!

Its not the ingredients that spoil a good brew but poor methods of production and un-ballanced formulation.

just my 2 bobs worth.

cheers


----------



## Batz (25/2/06)

I use it but like any hop,used out of style and your not going to be thrilled with the results.

Aussie Ale..it's POR, yes I brew Aussie Ales as well

Batz


----------



## tdh (25/2/06)

I love them. Woody, earthy and nutty.

Their flavour and aroma is better than their bitterness (doesn't remind me of bone dry sulphitic mega brew though) but I have pushed home-grown POR to the test in a 1.080 all-grain Wyeast 1007 IR Stout - 80g for bitterness, 30g at 15min, 30g at f'out and 30g 2 weeks dry hop. 

The beer glass had lupulin resin clinging to the foam!

The aroma was like humus or decayed sleepers, just brilliant.

tdh


----------



## Mr Bond (25/2/06)

Thomas, you are an extremist :excl: I knew i could count on you


----------



## johnno (25/2/06)

I have never purchased them but my home hop plant is a POR.

I got about 14 gms last year from the plant and made an experimental brew to see what they were like and if I could determine/guess what AA they may be.

It was just and extract brew and was ok. 


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...wn%20hop%20beer

Looks like I will have a bit more when I harvest this year so i will make an Aussie Ale.


johnno


----------



## Batz (25/2/06)

Sure that's hops Johnno?

Looks like something you would have on toast with lots of honey to me

Batz h34r:


----------



## johnno (25/2/06)

Batz said:


> Sure that's hops Johnno?
> 
> Looks like something you would have on toast with lots of honey to me
> 
> ...



I'm still trying to figure out what you have that looks like that with lots of honey :lol: 

Apologies to go off topic a bit, but it is still about POR.

This was my gigantic harvest last year before drying.

Even thogh this was a test extract brew in a 19 litre pot with no ball valve at the time one good thing I noticed about using whole fresh flowers was how easy they were to manage.
Not like at all like the sludge that is left behind when using pellets.

johnno


----------



## Batz (25/2/06)

Looks great Johnno

I hope to grow some later this year

Batz


----------



## ozbrewer (25/2/06)

if you realy want to try POR at its best, try mash hopping or FWH, the neysayers will be surprissed


----------



## tangent (25/2/06)

i think it's the skanky part of CPA i don't think i like
reminds me of WED, TED, whatever, all the same stuff
it's the cumin of the beer world, the dirty sock in the curry


----------



## Batz (25/2/06)

ozbrewer said:


> if you realy want to try POR at its best, try mash hopping or FWH, the neysayers will be surprissed
> [post="111056"][/post]​




Agreed !

Or try NZ Green Bullet instead...now I've started something

Batz


----------



## big d (25/2/06)

i voted #3 but have not shyed away from them.just never got around to trying them due to my quest to try most other varieties.i will use por one day soon im sure.

cheers
big d

ps.if there is a huge surge in buying por i bet the price goes up from u-know who who remains silent when asked fess up was it you. :blink:


----------



## Bazza (26/2/06)

I've used por in my kits when going through an aussie-style beer thing ages ago, but when I began doing more european/american brews I haven't touched it. There is a roughness to it that just doesn't go in beers I like drinking (maybe I don't work outside often enough to enjoy it...). Mind you I did brew a Morgan's draught using POR and other bits and it came out really nicely. But then for that real bitter taste I think I'd swing towards the NZ green bullet or super alpha...
POR is but one of MANY hops though, so I might end up using it again for a future aussie pale ale..so even though it's not my favourite I think it definitely has its rightful place.
Bazza


----------



## Malnourished (26/2/06)

Personally I think this whole "only bitter with PoR up to 20-odd IBUs" thing is rubbish.

I've gone to about 80IBUs and I think it performed very well. I agree it isn't the cleanest bittering hop, but clean doesn't necessarily equate to good in my book. I think it's really good for English-style ales because of the earthy character it gives.

I suspect a lot of people have bad experiences with it because it has such a bad reputation, so it might not move as quickly as other hop varieties. (Not that I have any real experience on this topic.)

Despite this, I only rarely use PoR. And my home-grown ones taste quite different to the commercial crop. Mine taste more Belgian.


----------



## sluggerdog (26/2/06)

NO answer to suit me:

I have never used POR but will be in the coming weeks for the first time.

Will only use for bitter and will add no flavour additons at all. Bittering to 25 in a pale ale.


----------



## mobrien (26/2/06)

I used POR in my second last AG brew - aussie ale type thing, bittered to 27. The day I kegged it, I was less than impressed - but now three weeks on it has aged brilliantly, and now its very good.

The only problem with all these good beers on tap is I keep drinking them!

On a funny note, I bought a siz pack of caronas last night - they are now like water to me!

funny stuff

M


----------



## Jazzafish (26/2/06)

POR can make great beer, I like it at around 25IBU's as a first addition. 

Made some beers with POR all the way, the result is a great stepping stone for introducing swill drinkers towards fuller flavoured beer. I find giving them an APA straight away can be a bit too much for them. Soon their taste developes and they join us on the path of doom!

I like POR for most Australian Ales. It also works well with other finnishing hops like Cascade or Williamette IMHO.

Cheers,
Jarrad


----------



## Mr Bond (26/2/06)

Jazzafish said:


> . It also works well with other finnishing hops like Cascade or Williamette IMHO.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jarrad
> [post="111089"][/post]​



totally agree Jazza.My next apa is going to be [email protected] 60 min to 35 IBU
[email protected] 15 min flava
Cascade @f/out aroma

should be interesting, GO THE POR


----------



## Darren (26/2/06)

Nothing quite as nice as fresh POR. Stale ones though are shocking (remember POR has poor storage life < 1 year)

cheers
Darren


----------



## JSB (26/2/06)

Yep - Last brew
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 23.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.70%] (30 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.70%] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.70%] (15 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.70%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.70%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.70%] (0 min) Hops - 

Bittered to about 36 IBUs - last brew of similiar fame used chinook and I was than less than impressed !!!

Cheers
JSB


----------



## ozbrewer (26/2/06)

now if you want to try something realy special, mix POR with Hallertau, that is 2 hops that for some reason go realy well together


----------



## tdh (26/2/06)

Tangent wrote - >i think it's the skanky part of CPA i don't think i like
reminds me of WED, TED, whatever, all the same stuff
it's the cumin of the beer world, the dirty sock in the curry<

I can't blame any sort of hopping on the ordinary flavours of CPA, WED or TED, cos there ain't none!

If there was any sort of hint of hop flavour, hop aroma or even bitterness then these beers would be classed as 'boutique premium' by the marketing dept. and they'd be half decent!!!

POR is used by the big boys cos they are run by accountants, POR is grown here, is cheap and they only want 20-25 IBU's. They've saved money again.

Fresh well stored or even home grown POR is great. 

Do yourself a favour...

tdh


----------



## sintax69 (26/2/06)

Has anyone used Pride Plus whats it like compared to POR ???


----------



## ozbrewer (26/2/06)

sintax69 said:


> Has anyone used Pride Plus whats it like compared to POR ???
> [post="111109"][/post]​



its very similar, a little more citrusy in larger amounts


----------



## MHB (26/2/06)

I have played with pride plus and super prides, found both a little harsh, I think that for the whole POR family, if you have a good evaporation rate and let most of the undesirable volatiles out, they are all fine bittering hops.

I like POR as a bittering hop, and as a taste addition 10-15 minutes from the end it fits an Ozy pale ale, super and plus both left what I thought was an almost medicinal after taste when used as a taste addition.

Having said all that I would use Goldings for taste.

MHB


----------



## bindi (26/2/06)

ozbrewer said:


> now if you want to try something realy special, mix POR with Hallertau, that is 2 hops that for some reason go realy well together
> [post="111099"][/post]​



Yet to use POR in any of my brews but will try the above  as i love Hallertau.
I worked in a well known Qld brewery years ago [as did Tidalpete] and the smell was great at first but reminded me of work :blink: and it was hard work then except for the two free pots at lunch time and again after work  does not happen now WH&S would freak.


----------



## sosman (26/2/06)

I have tried experimenting with the POR flavour and aroma end of things (never bittered too high) and found I quite like it.

BTW I spent an afternoon googling and talking to the Ringwood Historical Society and found a few historical facts about Pride of Ringwood.


----------



## Mr Bond (26/2/06)

3.I have never used POR , but all the negative hype makes me shy away from it. [ 6 ] [15.79% 

So are any of you 6 guys/gals tempted to try POR now?


----------



## Tony (26/2/06)

I have to agree with the POR/Hallertau combo.

I used this combo in my Mash Paddle entry last year and it came in 4th  It had a great taste and aroma.

I did brew it with WLP004 irish ale though and it didnt work to well for the beers style.

A dry english ale yeast would have been better.

Like POR flowers over pellets too, they are just better.

Going to do some experimenting with POR/Cluster combo soon with some WLP001.

cheers


----------



## Stuster (26/2/06)

I'm a three. Yep, I'll be giving it a try sometime this year. I've still got quite a bit of NZ Hallertau left and will have more come May with the OCB bulk buy. So POR for bittering and Hall for flavour and aroma? Other way round? Any which way?


----------



## Jim_Levet (26/2/06)

I have just used some Super Pride @ 14% A/A, in a Dark Ale for the first time. I have some NZ Pacific Gem that are also over 14%, can anybody give me any info on these?
James


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/2/06)

I got some homegrown flowers from Grumpy Thomas a few years ago and used them in my third all grain beer. GT didn't have an alpha rating for them so I used 30grams for bittering in an Aussie Ale, it was horridly bitter!  

C&B
TDA


----------



## tangent (26/2/06)

you'll have to start a new thread if you want to discuss Pacific Gem Jim
(i use it in Belgian inspired beers) - whoops, nuff said


----------



## tdh (27/2/06)

TDA, I guesstimated them at being ~9%.

tdh


----------



## johnno (27/2/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I got some homegrown flowers from Grumpy Thomas a few years ago and used them in my third all grain beer. GT didn't have an alpha rating for them so I used 30grams for bittering in an Aussie Ale, it was horridly bitter!
> 
> C&B
> TDA
> [post="111228"][/post]​






tdh said:


> TDA, I guesstimated them at being ~9%.
> 
> tdh
> [post="111292"][/post]​




I too estimated my homegrown POR around 9% last year.
Seemed to be fairly bitter at the start but mellowed out quite nicely towards the last couple of bottles.

johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/2/06)

I've used POR every which way I can.

Can't say I've ever been able to tame the bastard. <_< I look at it this way. If people say it's only an OK bittering hop why take the risk when there are better alternatives that can give guaranteed results? :unsure: 

In late additions I've found it to be dreadful. h34r: Comes as no coincidence every time I've used it late the beer has had a strange, flavour that tasted like somebody lobbed a sputum sample in the wort and it wasn't pleasing at all.

All that stated I'm sure there are others who can get the best of it and good luck to them. I'm defintely not one of them.  

Warren -


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/2/06)

I've never used it, but I want to- I'll give anything a try at least once.


----------



## Jazzafish (27/2/06)

I used pride pluss insted of the normal by mistake in a past brew... 
Made it too bitter as I didn't allow for the extra alpha acids, but was still fine to drink.

I have been told that Pride Plus is more for brewerys who want to cut back on the amount of hops used to achieve the same bitterness?


----------



## Tony (27/2/06)

Im going to have a go at GT's POR stout.

Sounds MAD!

cheers


----------



## Mr Bond (27/2/06)

Tony said:


> Im going to have a go at GT's POR stout.
> 
> Sounds MAD!
> 
> ...



I'll pay COD for you to send me a "longneck" when u do


----------



## BRAD T (28/2/06)

I guess if you don't like POR then you probably don't like Coopers.


----------



## recharge (28/2/06)

I have never used it myself, but buy some fresh wort batches from a local brewer who uses it and all taste fine to me.
I guess i'd have to vote [Never used it but will try it when AG setup is finished]

Cheers

:beer: 

Richard

As a second thought the results are quite an eye opener, up until this thread I would have though it would be somewhat reversed as usually when POR is talked about I only remember it as negative(not saying this is so just what I remember).


----------



## tdh (28/2/06)

Tony,
send me an email and I'll send you the IRS 1007 recipe.

tdh


----------



## Mr Bond (28/2/06)

recharge said:


> As a second thought the results are quite an eye opener, up until this thread I would have though it would be somewhat reversed as usually when POR is talked about I only remember it as negative(not saying this is so just what I remember).
> [post="111468"][/post]​



That was the motivation to start this poll,I wanted to find out figure wise what the deal was.


----------



## Tony M (28/2/06)

ozbrewer said:


> now if you want to try something realy special, mix POR with Hallertau, that is 2 hops that for some reason go realy well together
> [post="111099"][/post]​




Hear Hear Ozbrewer,
When I first started making lagers, I followed that formula and perhaps my memory has become a little dulled, but I'm certain those early brews were better than some of the things I've been knocking up lately. When these kilo hop blocks turn up from Tassie, I shall return to the beginning.


----------



## T.D. (28/2/06)

Jazzafish said:


> I used pride pluss insted of the normal by mistake in a past brew...
> Made it too bitter as I didn't allow for the extra alpha acids, but was still fine to drink.
> 
> I have been told that Pride Plus is more for brewerys who want to cut back on the amount of hops used to achieve the same bitterness?
> [post="111370"][/post]​



I'm sure this is the reason why it was developed, since it is similar but higher alpha. But I do recall reading somewhere that Pride Plus has a lower co-humulone level, meaning it is less harsh at high bitterness levels. With hops like simcoe floating around, its about time research into a new Aussie bittering hop attempted to reduce the co-humulone level.

I made a beer once that was over 60 IBUs using basically only POR flowers. Tasted horrible - undrinkable. It was a mistake - I got some bad advice that when using flowers you need to double the weight to achieve the same bitterness (compared to pellets). Very bad advice! haha


----------



## Mr Bond (10/2/07)

Almost 12 months on I thought I would drag this out for any extra comments /thoughts from a year later perspective,and as an opportunity for more recent members to contribute.

Tony's title triggered my memory,and reading the subsequent posts he was an exponent back then(onya Tony :beerbang: ).

I am planning to do a run of single hop Ipa's into this year without any end in sight(unless I get sick of em).

Same grist for all just different hops front to back and yeast as per style (brit, US) and even a POR with a coopers reculture to keep an aussie element in there.

Dave


----------



## lonte (10/2/07)

PoR has it's place ... and occasionally that place is in a beer. Apparently fresh it is quote aromatic (in a good way) - don;t think I've ever got any fresh enough though. I've used it in the odd Aussie Ale, Aussie Lager and Aussie Stout to give it that 'Aussie" feel and it works well for that. Best to keep it belwo 20 IBU I've been told, and I've stuck to that.


----------



## tangent (10/2/07)

there's a lot of "so I've been tolds" on this thread.
i bought a bag of pellets and tried a CPA clone.
Hey this hop is alright, not my favourite or even in my top 10, but alright.


----------



## dicko (10/2/07)

tangent said:


> there's a lot of "so I've been tolds" on this thread.
> i bought a bag of pellets and tried a CPA clone.
> Hey this hop is alright, not my favourite or even in my top 10, but alright.



My CPA clone was hopped to 23 IBU and it was very close to the original.
I have done another one since to 22 IBU. (not ready yet )

What was your bitterness Tangent?

I used some old POR once and the beer was undrinkable.
POR doesn't keep as well as some other hops so make sure it is fresh.
The taste of "cheesy" hops in a beer is unforgetable :blink: 

Cheers


----------



## BoilerBoy (10/2/07)

I'd agree with tangent,

I've been playing around with the pride plus recently, its not too bad and I reckon you can bitter up till about 30 IBU's safely.

For the sake of experimentation In the last 5 weeks I've tried an Aussie Style amber and red ale using Pride plus with Nugget and coopers yeast, they are conditioning in the fridge at the moment, but seem ok so far.

Today I just racked a sparkling ale type clone using Pride Plus, Coopers yeast and again another pale ale combining both Pride plus with Styrian Goldings and 1028 London ale yeast and Im quite pleasantly surprised at the taste so far.

I reckon it definitely has its place if used wisely and I would get it again, but it looks like the hop deal through Graham Sanders "OZ Craft Brewing" is not going ahead this year.

Cheers
BB


----------



## tangent (10/2/07)

i've still got some of your pride+ in the freezer BB. waiting for you to post a tried and tested recipe  

my calcs on the latest CPA batch were out so SG was down and therefore IBU's were up.

hey Dicko - the latest brew was about 24-25IBUs but the next should be about 20.

here's the next batch:
Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
Australian Pale Ale Malt 3.75 kg 71.4 % In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Ale Malt 0.50 kg 9.5 % In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAmber 0.30 kg 5.7 % In Mash/Steeped
German Wheat Malt 0.25 kg 4.8 % In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Invert Sugar (Golden) Syrup 0.45 kg 8.6 % End Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
Australian Pride Of Ringwood 9.2 9 g Pelletized Hops First Wort Hopped
Australian Pride Of Ringwood 9.2 10 g Pelletized Hops All Of Boil
Australian Pride Of Ringwood 9.0 20 g Pelletized Hops At turn off

the crystal is up a bit because that Coopers yeast is so damn hungry!


----------



## dicko (10/2/07)

I made a beer some time ago with POR at 45 mins 15 mins and flame out to 25 IBU IIRC and it wasn't to bad at all.
The hop flavour was a lot smoother than what you would achieve with a single 60 min addition.
I might even search out the recipe and do it again.

Cheers


----------



## Mr Bond (10/2/07)

dicko said:


> I made a beer some time ago with POR at 45 mins 15 mins and flame out to 25 IBU IIRC and it wasn't to bad at all.
> The hop flavour was a lot smoother than what you would achieve with a single 60 min addition.
> I might even search out the recipe and do it again.
> 
> Cheers



If you do ,I would be interested in seeing it!

My plan for the POR IPA was to go up to 40 IBU's with 1/2 gm per litre each for flava and aroma.

I am prepared for little longer conditioning to let it smooth/round out , but hoping that the gutsier malt profile will balance it out nicely.


----------



## Tony (10/2/07)

i was waiting for a bite on the POR thing 

took a couple of weeks 

I still love it.

I used it in conjunction with pacific hallertau (NZ) in an aussie pale ale and it was one of the best beers i have made. VEry drinkable!

I much prefer the flowers over pellets. I will be giving the pellets a go again soon though after i ordered POR flowers from ross and got pellets.

will make a pale ale with 100% IMC ale malt and bittered all the way with POR, some FWH, some 45 min and a bit at flame out for the hell of it.

cheers


----------



## tangent (10/2/07)

> pacific hallertau (NZ)


i reckon that's a cracker of a hop anyway Tony :beerbang:

thanks to BL Dave for pushing us again and again on his damn POR bandwagon


----------



## sluggerdog (10/2/07)

I brewed an coopers clone a year or so ago and it came out terrible however I cannot be sure it was the hops. I still had the rest of my POR in the freezer so last week decided to try again, I made a vienna lager with POR at 60 mins (17IBU's Worth) then a second addition of tettang at 15 mins making a total of 23 IBU.

Here's hoping it comes out nice.


----------



## sluggerdog (10/2/07)

sluggerdog said:


> I brewed an coopers clone a year or so ago and it came out terrible however I cannot be sure it was the hops. I still had the rest of my POR in the freezer so last week decided to try again, I made a vienna lager with POR at 60 mins (17IBU's Worth) then a second addition of tettang at 15 mins making a total of 23 IBU.
> 
> Here's hoping it comes out nice.



AN EXTENTION on my planning/thoughts.

When I make my lagers/pilsners I like to use the same hop for flavour and bittering (60 min addition) but I was wondering do you think I would or anyone else would notice if I say, used POR for 15 IBU then used my hop of choice for the rest of the bittering and flavour profile?

Example:

Original Hopping Schedule (40 litres) - Total 27.4 IBU
105.00 gm Saaz [3.40%] (60 min) Hops 22.6 IBU 
34.00 gm Saaz [3.40%] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
26.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 

New Hopping Schedule: - Total 27.4 IBU
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.10%] (60 min) Hops 14.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [3.40%] (60 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
34.00 gm Saaz [3.40%] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
26.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 

Do you think I would notice the POR or would this be a good way to lower the amount of saaz I am using for bittering? If this might be too much, what would be a suitable amount? 10 IBUs in a total of 27 IBU?

Anyone have any experience with this?
:beer:


----------



## Ross (10/2/07)

SD,

If you like POR, go for it - Personally I'd be using Magnum or Northern Brewer at 60 mins to reduce the hop usage - Or you could use NZ B Saaz, Current season AA is 6.7%

Cheers..


----------



## Mr Bond (10/2/07)

tangent said:


> thanks to BL Dave for pushing us again and again on his damn POR bandwagon




Well I was over it, and thought I'd moved on,........BUT ...then I saw Tony's heading under his avatar and remembered this poll/thread and in true Brauluver(lets revisit the past) form i thought I'd pull it up again,what with it being on my radar for an IPA later this year.

It's an unashamed love in   And I'm an annoying F*#+er aren't I?

Edit * self deprecating humour*


----------



## Tony (10/2/07)

sluggerdog said:


> I brewed an coopers clone a year or so ago and it came out terrible however I cannot be sure it was the hops. I still had the rest of my POR in the freezer so last week decided to try again, I made a vienna lager with POR at 60 mins (17IBU's Worth) then a second addition of tettang at 15 mins making a total of 23 IBU.
> 
> Here's hoping it comes out nice.



I am a fan of POR but it does has its place.

Im sure the vienna will be fine but if i were brewing a vienna, i would use nothing but noble hops. I will be brewing a big oktoberfest to keg in march and drink in october and it will have SAAZ, tetnanger and saphire in it.

Beer styles requite certan hops and cutting corners with very high alpha hops to use less hops is not the way to go.

A beer like a vienna lager is suposed to be an elegant beer, like a tall beautiful woman in a fine gown. 

POR is not an eligant hop. I have made european beers and found i didnt have enough hops to get the bitterness i needed so in went 10 IBU of POR and they won awards, so there is nothing wrong with using it, it works, but you wont get the fine delicate finish required for beers like this.

I find it works best if you want to make a good Aussie ale!!!!!!!!!!

here is my recipe for the aussie ale i made with the Paciffic Hallertau. It didnt use as much POR as others ive made. I wanted the Pac Hal to shine! and it did :super: 

Summer Keg Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.20
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.92
Anticipated EBC: 8.1
Anticipated IBU: 27.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 11.20 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.50 9.8 First WH
34.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Whole 9.60 15.7 60 min.
60.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.50 1.6 2 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US-56












here is the recipe that got first place in the plae ale catagory a couple of years back in the NSW state champs and a 4th in the same catagory in the AABC.


THE AUSSIE ALE.

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.60
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.83
Anticipated EBC: 7.8
Anticipated IBU: 26.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.7 4.40 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 5
4.3 0.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (whole) Whole 10.00 14.2 First WH
12.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (whole) Whole 10.00 12.5 45 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1318 London Ale III

It didnt have the fine aroma of the beer with the hallertau but bloody hall it was a great summer quaffer.

you wouldnt bother buying CPA again!

cheers


----------



## johnno (10/2/07)

When I started brewing a few years ago I used to read a lot of stuff about how bad PoR is. So I never used it. I have till this day never purchased PoR.
Then I was given a PoR hop rhizome and started growing it. So after a decent harvest last year I started using it to see what it is like.

I must say I cannot compare to commercially harvested but fresh it is a very very good hop.
I was expecting some sort of harsh biterness but it is very smooth and flavoursome when fresh.

I even won an award last year with a brew that was bittered with the homegrown PoR.

If you ever get a chance to try it fresh I highly recomend it.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Batz (10/2/07)

POR has it's place alright,and I know a few people use it for a bittering hop in all sorts of brews.
And other brewers can't pick it,me included.

Batz


----------



## DJR (10/2/07)

Ain't that bad for bittering - the brick i have left of PoR+ gets a run when i'm not feeling like using up my Magnum, Simcoe or Taurus for bittering brews. Never used it as an aroma hop though. For all the bad reports it gets, there's not a lot to back it up i reckon, perhaps people give it a bad rap because it's one of the first hops they try and it could probably be stored badly and used incorrectly!


----------



## devo (10/2/07)

I find it to be an excellent bittering hop, have used it many times and will most likely continue to do so.


----------



## PostModern (11/2/07)

I'm using Pride Plus for ales where the bittering hop isn't critical. I find it gives a very nice neutral clean bitterness, as high as I want to go. My plain old POR is just sitting there unused now, probably stale anyway. Pride Plus for the win!


----------



## Kai (11/2/07)

DJR said:


> Ain't that bad for bittering - the brick i have left of PoR+ gets a run when i'm not feeling like using up my Magnum, Simcoe or Taurus for bittering brews. Never used it as an aroma hop though. For all the bad reports it gets, there's not a lot to back it up i reckon, perhaps people give it a bad rap because it's one of the first hops they try and it could probably be stored badly and used incorrectly!



I've used pride a few times, last time they produced a surpisingly nice aroma from old hops on small late addition. Very fresh-cut garden waste.


----------



## brendanos (11/2/07)

I can't choose any of these options! I generally don't like the bitterness produced by using pride of ringwood, nor the flavour, but I would definately love to try some wet (off the vine) or just very fresh for flavour in a pale ale, as I am led to believe that they can be very tasty when used quite soon after picking.


----------



## mika (11/2/07)

I'm in another category.. . those who've used POR and still can't understand what the fuss is about.


----------



## domonsura (11/2/07)

I don't mind POR (in moderation) and have used it in a number of brews to date, though I tend to use it to provide a bittering 'base' and then sort of cover it up with other hops I prefer. It's 'economical' if I'm making a standard on tap brew, but used conservatively because of it's slightly overpowering tendencies. I'd never use it 100% of the hop bill.


----------



## randyrob (18/2/07)

Brauluver said:


> 3.I have never used POR , but all the negative hype makes me shy away from it. [ 6 ] [15.79%
> 
> So are any of you 6 guys/gals tempted to try POR now?



i was one of those six! now i've purchased a bag of POR and i'm ready to hop with it!
fired up promash and it suggests 16.7g @ 10.9aa for 60 minutes to achieve 26IBU's
on a standard 23L batch

is this correct? it sounds like such a little amount of hops to add

Cheers Rob.


----------



## lonte (18/2/07)

for a 1048 OG beer Beersmith arrives at exactly the same figure.

Edit: using Rager formulas and pellet hops


----------



## jdsaint (18/2/07)

View attachment 11500
I have just started using hops, and 'pride of ringwood' is my first.


LOved the smell. It was a t-bag dry hopped.


----------



## Mr Bond (18/2/07)

randyrob said:


> i was one of those six! now i've purchased a bag of POR and i'm ready to hop with it!
> fired up promash and it suggests 16.7g @ 10.9aa for 60 minutes to achieve 26IBU's
> on a standard 23L batch
> 
> ...



yep that sounds right ,just round it up to an even 17.

Good to see a convert,and an adventurous spirit


----------



## randyrob (18/2/07)

Awesome Thanks guys just used to using like 40g of cascade hops to achieve that,
its going to take me 6 batches to get through this bag so if i havent perfected it by then.........

i guess a bonus is it works out alot cheaper and you get less wasted wort at the end of the boil

Rob.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/2/07)

randyrob said:


> Awesome Thanks guys just used to using like 40g of cascade hops to achieve that,
> its going to take me 6 batches to get through this bag so if i havent perfected it by then.........
> 
> i guess a bonus is it works out alot cheaper and you get less wasted wort at the end of the boil
> ...



I use Green Bullet in a similar fashion. Although, I am always remembering advice I received from someone at G&G that I need to be quite careful with wort volumes, hop quantities and boil times as with really potent hops a small mistake can be magnified a lot more than with the wimpier hops...


----------



## Tony (18/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> View attachment 11500
> I have just started using hops, and 'pride of ringwood' is my first.
> LOved the smell. It was a t-bag dry hopped.



mmmmm not sure if POR is the perfect hop for dry hopping. It will be fine but with Dry hopping, you are after a fine arroma in the beer and thats what POR lacks im affraid.

great for bittering and a bit latter in the boil but go for East Kent Golgings or something like that for dry hopping.

What did you use it in?


----------



## jdsaint (18/2/07)

it was a KK recipe it consists off:

Black Rock dry lager
1kg dextrose 
POR dry hopped

filled to 23 ltres
brewing at 20*


Suppose to be clone of TED, I know, I know, cats piss, :blink: 

Just want something that rips the guts out!  
also had dry enzyme that came with can.


----------



## shamus (17/4/07)

how would PoR go dryhopped in an Aus Pale Ale?


----------



## devo (17/4/07)

shamus said:


> how would PoR go dryhopped in an Aus Pale Ale?



From all the documentation I've read it really doesn't impart any aroma or flavour. Then again I've only ever used it for bittering as a result of my reading.


----------



## domonsura (17/4/07)

If I use POR, I usually use it to provide the bulk of the bittering if not all of it, and then use something I really like the flavour of for the last of the bittering and all of the aroma, ie: POR for the 60 minute boil, and then some hallertau pacific at 30 mins to mellow the biterness out a bit, and then the aroma hops somewhere between 10 mins & flameout to provide the aroma I'm looking for over the top of the POR. 
This way I end up with the bitterness I require without massive amounts of hop trub (as I do when hop completely with hallertau or similar lower AA hop) but I do end up with in the very least the POR 'diluted' as such, and not quite as overpowering as I tend to find it by itself.
It's cheaper that bittering completely with most other hops as well of course. That has a bit to do with it..... 


EDIT: Whoops, forgot I'd already said my bit on this...... oh well. Now you've got some more.....


----------



## drsmurto (17/4/07)

shamus said:


> how would PoR go dryhopped in an Aus Pale Ale?



I've dry hopped with POR in a Coopers Pale Ale before. Not bad, nothing overly good either. Its a very subtle aroma unlike the ales i have dry hopped with cascade or amarillo! Use it earlier in the boil and its fine.


----------



## Wardhog (17/4/07)

I'm waiting for my megalager-inspired POR-bittered light ale to be ready to find out exactly what a POR-only brew will taste like.

My money's on boring. It only has a bittering addition of POR.


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (17/4/07)

shamus said:


> how would PoR go dryhopped in an Aus Pale Ale?



Hey there Shamus,

the POR around at the moment seems especially fragrant, much more so than past years, give it a whirl and see what you think.

Happy Brewing,

Keith


----------



## Tony (17/4/07)

said it before and will say it again.

Use POR in fresh whole flowers. I personly find them much more aromatic and smoother to boot.

cheers


----------



## bigfridge (17/4/07)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Hey there Shamus,
> 
> the POR around at the moment seems especially fragrant, much more so than past years, give it a whirl and see what you think.



If POR was a racehorse it would have a good chance of taking out the Melbourne Cup !

It was bred from a cross with Pride of Kent which is a relative of East Kent Goldings. So it is worth trying it just as an Aroma hop.

It is actually fairly poor bittering hop due to its high cohumulone level that gives it a harsh bitterness.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Ross (17/4/07)

Fresh POR has a fantastic aroma, pellets or flowers - But it doesn't keep too well & turns quite "cheesy" if stored badly.

cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (17/4/07)

Time to give POR a bit of a workout  . Been threatning to do this one for a while...maybe one for the flowerbed, but who knows...

POR Summer Ale 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.6 % 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.50%] (15 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.50%] (10 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.50%] (5 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
45.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (CraftBrewer #US-56) Yeast-Ale 
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 31.2 IBU 
Est Color: 8.4 EBC


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/4/07)

You a sick man Ross. :blink: 

You should call it Wet Dog Summer Ale.  

Warren -


----------



## shonky (17/4/07)

I seem to remember the concensus was if you use it don't go more than about 20IBU's as you are inclined to get a harsh bitterness.

Could be another of those homebrew myths, but I put it out there for what it's worth.

I have used it to good effect within these limits as well as the Tassie hop Pride Plus

Cheers

Look forward to the report on your new brew Ross, this should be a good test


----------



## Mr Bond (17/4/07)

Wow , great to see this thread revived again,Irony is i hav'nt used POR in 12 months or more  
Maybe time to get me some.

Ross ,maybe you could post some notes here and anyone who samples your beer could input as well.I'd be most interested to hear.


----------



## Darren (17/4/07)

Hey,

Mothing wrong with pride of Ringworms. Just make sure they are fresh. Funky POR are NASTY (they donot store well either. 12 months maximum)

Nice aroma if they are fresh too.

cheers

Darren


----------



## razz (17/4/07)

Ross said:


> Time to give POR a bit of a workout  . Been threatning to do this one for a while...maybe one for the flowerbed, but who knows...
> 
> POR Summer Ale
> 
> ...


Ross, you're making a summer ale in April !..mmmm....I guess it's always summer in Queensland


----------



## Ross (17/4/07)

razz said:


> Ross, you're making a summer ale in April !..mmmm....I guess it's always summer in Queensland



Sure is  ....


----------



## andreic (17/4/07)

Hi,

only had 2 experiences with POR.

The first was one of those hop tea bags which I soaked in boiling water for 10 mins and added to a Coopers Sparkling Ale kit which was made to the recommended recipe with a recultured CSA yeast. It was quite disappointing actually, with a really strong taste that I didn't like.

The second usage was in an AG brew - a real simple aussie pale ale (100% JW ale, POR at 60 mins and 15 mins to 26IBU). This is now in the bottle a few weeks and is an excellent easy drinking beer in the style of a Coopers Pale Ale. I will happily tweak this recipe and reuse it with the POR for a good session beer in the future. I used hop pellets but maybe I will look for fresh flowers in future to see if that improves it further.

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/4/07)

Darren said:


> Hey,
> 
> Mothing wrong with pride of Ringworms. Just make sure they are fresh. Funky POR are NASTY (they donot store well either. 12 months maximum)
> 
> ...



I made a brew with, shall we say, not so fresh home grown POR flowers.
I have had better tasting infections than the resultant POR beer!!
And that is the only time I have used them.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (18/4/07)

Ross said:


> Time to give POR a bit of a workout  . Been threatning to do this one for a while...maybe one for the flowerbed, but who knows...
> 
> POR Summer Ale
> 
> ...




When you give a hop a workout you really do give it a workout Ross
I would be interested to sample this one.

Batz


----------



## shamus (18/4/07)

Ross said:


> Fresh POR has a fantastic aroma, pellets or flowers - But it doesn't keep too well & turns quite "cheesy" if stored badly.
> 
> cheers Ross


thanks Ross. They're the pellets I bought from you about 2 weeks ago. They've been opend but have been inthe freezer in ziplock bag. To use them for aroma would it be best to dry when I rack, steep for 10mins then put in when I rack or steep and put in primary fermenter?


----------



## Ross (18/4/07)

shamus said:


> thanks Ross. They're the pellets I bought from you about 2 weeks ago. They've been opend but have been inthe freezer in ziplock bag. To use them for aroma would it be best to dry when I rack, steep for 10mins then put in when I rack or steep and put in primary fermenter?



Don't steep!!! - Hops do not need soaking in hot water before adding to your brew.
I like to add either to secondary, or in my case as I don't rack any beer, I add to primary once the main ferment subsides - This is when the gravity drops below 1020, where I add my dry hops & lift the temp a few degrees to finish.

cheers Ross


----------



## gnewell (18/4/07)

About time Ross ;0

Look forward to tasting it. Do an Australian IPA after that (60+ IBU). Would be awesome with a Vindaloo.


----------



## winkle (18/4/07)

An all POR IPA? Could be interesting to say the least.


----------



## phonos (18/4/07)

I did a POR IPA once - 
60g POR pellets at 60min
12g Fuggles pellets at 15mins
4.5kg Light Malt Extract
500g Crystal
Safale S-04

The POR was quite harsh for the first couple of months, but now the sweetness of the crystal and malt extract balances it out much more. Still not quite one for the ladies though...

Only one bottle left


----------



## Brewer_010 (18/4/07)

> 1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc



What is the purpose of using salt in the boil? 

And no I don't use POR but hey, I'm willing to have a burl if I can get some fresh flowers...


----------



## Ross (18/4/07)

Brewer_010 said:


> What is the purpose of using salt in the boil?



Brings out the hop flavour, but must be used sparingly - I add 1 teaspoon to most brews.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Brewer_010 (19/4/07)

> Brings out the hop flavour, but must be used sparingly - I add 1 teaspoon to most brews.



most brews? So its only something you'd use where you want the hop flavour then? So for e.g you probly wouldn't use it in a stout or hefeweizen is that right?
Cheers


----------

